# siamese litter



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

There are my firsts siamese mice 

Siam (father)


















Thai (mother)


















Babies at 9 days


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Do the parents carry satin?


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know. I bought them for a dutch man, in a fair of exotic animals. He told me that they were english mice. The last edition in Sevilla, he had satins siamese mice (I'm waiting for a doe that a friend has her).

When they leave the pointed?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you mean "when will they get points"? It depends, simply. I've seen pointed litters well-pointed before they wean (from members here), but paler-pointed or himi litters sometimes don't come into their points until quite late. One of my little himis didn't get her agouti nose point until she was ten weeks. Her ears and tailset were pointed, but the nose point came in later.


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes Laigaie, I'm sorry ^^U the translator is not very very good... :lol: I'm tryng to write the most words, but sometimes it's some difficult.

Thank you 

The parents were more dark when they arrived home, now with the cold time they have more white bodies. I have also an himalayan doe, and her points are more light, like a soft chocolate. I'm very happy with them, I wanted siamese mice from I saw a picture for the first time, about 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

I love this babies Vero!! ^^

Some will be for me :twisted: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Natalia :mrgreen:

Today I saw some ears with a little grey


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

12 days!










Does

































Bucks


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

They are very cute! I see the parents have red eyes, is there such a thing as black eyed siamese mice? I know that rats can be red or black eyed siamese but I've never seen a black eyed siamese mouse.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

no, there are no black eyed siamese mice...though some have such dark ruby eyes that they are nearly black. In rats the black eyes of black eyed siamese are caused by a gene separate from the siamese genetics and it causes black eyes on other colors as well.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You can get black eyed siamese mice... they just have different genetics. They are c(h)/c(e) instead of c(h)/c(h)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

ce/ch would be colour-point beige. They're pretty, and pointed, but not really siamese in color. Here's a link:

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... beige.html


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are showable as siamese.


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

@Stina Interesting, thanks.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> They are showable as siamese.


Only in the UK, everywhere else they are colourpoint beige. And no one shows them here because the shading is rubbish compared with a seal point Siamese.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I went on the NMC site yesterday actually and noticed that the standard for Himis had changed to 'pink or black eyes' how does that work?


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Stina, thats interesting.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have no idea how you could possibly breed a show-quality himi with black eyes! I suppose, though, there's no reason not to accept it if someone does manage to do so.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I went on the NMC site yesterday actually and noticed that the standard for Himis had changed to 'pink or black eyes' how does that work?


It hasn't changed, it's always been that way  The standard hails from the time when they didn't really understand the genetics behind Himalayan, they just based the written standard on the rabbit standard of the time. That's why (up until very recently) Himalayan was shown in the marked section, not in AOV with Siamese, and why the 'markings' (actually called 'livery') are allowed in any standardised colour, when in reality you only have the choice of brown or blue.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I had never noticed before!

Anyway... sorry for hijacking your thread Verokee!


----------

